# I found a site in SA to skin your vape



## DreadZero (8/12/17)

So I was on a search to find a place that would skin my vape.. Found something. They really good and super accurate. - http://vaping-mad.com

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (8/12/17)

I’ve seen these skins and they are absolutely awesome! Very very professional. I seen a Tesla invader wrapped and a battlestar mod.

I think what impressed me most was that they it almost seemed as if those mods came from the factory like that, didn’t look after market.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (8/12/17)

DreadZero said:


> So I was on a search to find a place that would skin my vape.. Found something. They really good and super accurate. - http://vaping-mad.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Very cool, post a few pics after you send both your mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/17)

DreadZero said:


> So I was on a search to find a place that would skin my vape.. Found something. They really good and super accurate. - http://vaping-mad.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bud, get an avatar. Even if its a pic of a pair of nuggets

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (9/12/17)

I don't want to skin my vape. Poor thing, and what do I do with the skin afterwards anyway?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/12/17)

I always get great service from Nev and the team at VM. Highly recommend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/12/17)

So how does one going about getting a skin for a mod not listed?


----------



## BATMAN (11/12/17)

This is awesome!
Thank you for this!


----------



## DreadZero (14/12/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So how does one going about getting a skin for a mod not listed?


They fetch your mod, give you a mod to use while they have yours, and when they done they bring it back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (14/12/17)

Would be nice if they could make that carbon fibre into billet box panels.


----------

